# menstrual like cramps at 24 weeks?



## CTchick05

Question. 
(24 weeks with a baby boy!)

Has anyone else been having menstrual like cramps? Mine started about two days ago and are pretty constant. They don't get worse, but don't get better. They are not super painful, but enough to notice. I have no discharge, but I am still worried. My doctor thinks I am a but job because I worry all the time and I am always calling. At this point I feel dumb for calling and I get so nervous when I do so I thought I would ask you ladies on here. I have been drink 70oz a water a day so I don't think it has to do with water intake. I am not sure if its just stretching or if I really should call the doc or go to the er. This is my 1st baby (boy) and I am just so beyond scared about every little pain it drives me nuts. He is still moving around in there like CRAZY. He just living it up in there. lol. I would to if someone was feeding me and all I had to do was sleep :).. Anywho, Any insite on this would great.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Skyeyes

Play it safe and call...Better to be safe then sorry if you are ignoring something. With my preterm labor I had cramps, had to go to the bathroom a lot and eventually had a backache. I knew something wasn't right, but wasn't sure.


----------



## MiissDior

always worth getting checked
i do have cramps randomly here and there, they can scare me
i just tend to try sleep and rest and increase water intake when i do have them

worth getting checked if you are worried, they wont mind reassuring you and checking you over 

goodluck hun xx


----------



## Al Syr

I had that too, I hear its a growth spurt the baby is going through. But just to be safe call your doctor.


----------



## CTchick05

Thanks ladies. I'm going to leave to a msg for the doctor because they are not letting up. I just hope she doesn't send me to tears like the last time she did.


----------



## PAgal

I've been having the same thing this week! My normal aches and pains turned into menstrual-like cramps this past week and really worried me. I had a doc appt. already scheduled so asked her about it--she said it's perfectly normal but checked my cervix anyway and all was okay. I still feel crampy and even a backached and can't help but worry a little, but since the doc reassured me I feel better, so I recommend having a check-up for peace of mind.


----------



## Joesgirl

I agree, better safe than sorry. That's what you doctor gets paid for. She shouldn't treat you badly for having concerns. It's her job to check them out and make sure your boy is okay! 

Having said that, I too have had menstrual like cramping for the last few weeks (I'm 24+1) and I had an unrelated ultrasound today and in the process she measured my cervix and said it looked great. This is my 3rd baby. So I don't think cramping means your cervix IS changing, but it CAN mean that it is changing, so always worth the extra precaution, as this is still very early for your little guy to be born.


----------



## maybethisit

I had about 24 hours of constant menstrual-like aching (I would describe it as aching, like the stretching feelings in the first trimester, rather than actual strong cramping) a few days ago. I also had low backache with it. By the end of the day I was convinced I was going into premature labour (am a bit nervous also as I am in a high risk category for this) but I called the midwife and she was lovely, very reassuring. She told me to have a warm bath and try to relax, and take some paracetamol (tylenol in the states) and see if I could sleep. She said if it carried on just as bad after this or got worse to call them back and they would see me. 

Well, it eased off a bit and I was able to sleep and the next day I felt more normal again. In the past couple of days I've had a bit more achey feelings than normal still but nothing much. She said that around this time there can be some more stretching going on so achiness is quite common. 

If it gets worse or doesn't settle or you have diahorrea or a discharge you need to get seen though (that's what she told me). Also she said consider the possibiltiy of a UTI if any discomfort when peeing (I was peeing a lot but I think it was the baby bouncing on my bladder!). 

Hope this is helpful and hope it all settles down for you x


----------



## elliot

I've been having some period cramps this week as well (26 weeks for me). I'm trying to just keep an eye on them and not get too worried, as I did some research online and it seems they're somewhat common. That said... I couldn't help worrying about it yesterday, but today it has become much milder.

Hope everything is okay for you.


----------



## Julymom2be

I had this except I was 25 weeks almost 26. My doctor sent me to the hospital to get checked out. They monitored me and seen i wasn't in labor or having any contractions. LO was just fine and kicking the things on my stomach (sorry I don't know the name). My doctor came in and said it was probably just stretching and the muscle in the middle of my stomach trying to stretch, she said it doesn't stretch as easily. Since I haven't felt any pains...and I think I have popped


----------



## Lashes85

I've had these pretty bad this morning. Just below my belly button right round to my back and the top of my legs. Had an emergency appointment with the doctor as I was (still am) in agony. Turns out I have a very nasty water infection :(

I wasn't going to go doctors, for fear of wasting there time and being told it's just stretching pains! Glad I did now tho!! Trust your body, and don't worry about wasting there time. There still paid even if it's something simple! X


----------



## L999

I have been having a mild cramp also I am hoping it is just further stretching/growing! Still feeling kicks and no loss so just hoping thats normal!! Hope things are well for you x


----------



## milf2be

it might just be braxton hicks or ligaments stretching - but then again it might not, it doesnt matter how many times you call, thats what they are there for and what they get paid for!

ring up if your worried, better to be a reassured mum then a stressed out mum 

good luck x


----------



## CTchick05

Thank you everyone so much! I did end up calling and she said since I wasn't having any discharge or anything like that it was prob stretching. She put me on pelvic rest until Monday and if it doesn't get better to call back or if it gets worse. They are pretty much the same today just feels like AF is on her way.. so weird when I can feel him kicking me lol.


----------

